# Efest Blu 6 - Bluetooth charger



## GerritVisagie (24/6/17)

Hey there vape vendors!

I'm looking for the efest Blu 6 Bluetooth charger. 
Who of you gents an gals have stock of this bad boy. 
I'm way too lazy to put down my beer to check on batteries. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (27/6/17)

watching. I too want this or a Gyrfalcon All 88

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (27/6/17)

When I searched "efest bluetooth charger south africa" I got this

https://www.google.co.za/?gws_rd=ssl#q=efest+bluetooth+charger+south+africa

Google is your friend


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/6/17)

zadiac said:


> When I searched "efest bluetooth charger south africa" I got this
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/?gws_rd=ssl#q=efest+bluetooth+charger+south+africa
> 
> Google is your friend



Yeah, I've tried the Google. 
Even though about 10local sites pop up when you search, they're all out of stock. 
I'm hoping someone will let me order one 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (27/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Yeah, I've tried the Google.
> Even though about 10local sites pop up when you search, they're all out of stock.
> I'm hoping someone will let me order one
> 
> ...



Well that's a bummer. That's all I got for you. Hope you find it somewhere man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/6/17)

Thanx. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (27/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Yeah, I've tried the Google.
> Even though about 10local sites pop up when you search, they're all out of stock.
> I'm hoping someone will let me order one
> 
> ...


https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/batteries-chargers/products/efest-luc-blu6

In stock as far as i can tell


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/6/17)

Thanx. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/6/17)

boxerulez said:


> https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/batteries-chargers/products/efest-luc-blu6
> 
> In stock as far as i can tell



@boxrulez you biscuit!!
Thanx brother. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

